# The Perlino Color



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

(Sorry if this is in the wrong section) I have always thought perlino horses have cream coats with pink skin and blue eyes. However our MFT gelding is a perlino but he does not have blue eyes or pink skin. Do I have the definition of perlino all wrong? Here is the only pic of him I have on hand.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

have you had genetic tests? he looks more like a champagne than a perlino.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Perlino horses are black with Agouti and 2 cream genes. so basically bay double diluted with cream. They do not necessarily have to have pink skin and blue eyes.

and I agree with the above post, his skin pigment does look like that of a champagne. He could even have champagne and cream on him, thats what he look like.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

We haven't had a genetic test. We just purchased him recently from a breeder. If I looked at his sire and dam would I be able to tell if he should be a perlino or champagne?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He doesn't look perlino with that muzzle.....I'd say champagne


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

He is registered as a perlino, if he really isn't a perlino would I be able to get his color changed?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how long have you had him? the sad thing is most registeries don't know or recognize all the colors so they will call him to what they think he looks like. i'm not sure with his papers but i THINK you could change it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you mail the registry copies of color testing if you ever did that, they would almost guarenteed have to change it upon request unless he's ever had a foal when he wasn't gelded yet....then they might not change it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm willing to bet he COULD be Palomino as Champagnes have pink skin as well and the Hazel green eyes along with freckling along the eyes and nose and mouth. and he doesn't seem to have that, maybe he's just a palomino without the bright white mane and tail?


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! It's hard to believe we've had him for 7 months now! So maybe isn't _That_ recent. LOL! How would you go about getting a genetic test?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

there is a website where you can pick what you want him tested for. someone else can give you the link as i'm not sure. but what you do is pull a few hairs out and make sure the follicles are attached. and you send it in and they will send you back some papers and telling you how he tested.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> I'm willing to bet he COULD be Palomino as Champagnes have pink skin as well and the Hazel green eyes along with freckling along the eyes and nose and mouth. and he doesn't seem to have that, maybe he's just a palomino without the bright white mane and tail?


I'm betting he's a palomino too. We also own his half sister who just about the exact same color and she is registered as a palomino. I'll see if I can find a pic of his sister.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Here she is!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely looks palomino to me! maybe they just wanted to advertise the stallion as more rare color to get more mares to breed and such? not that us people breeding wouldn't be able to tell he isn't a perlino anyway


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

They had always planned to geld him before they sold him is what they told us, as he isn't the best coformed guy there ever was. 
Thanks for all the great feedback!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

regardless he is gorgeous anyway! = ) can't wait to see more pictures of him!


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

It's about time I posted some pictures of them, be looking for some soon!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

LoverofHorses said:


> We haven't had a genetic test. We just purchased him recently from a breeder. If I looked at his sire and dam would I be able to tell if he should be a perlino or champagne?


what colour are his parents?


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure, I'm going to email the breeder and ask.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Definately not a perlino, yes they have pink skin and blue eyes (though the blue eyes can be hazely vs clear blue)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He looks either perlino or champagne to me. Double dilutes will have pink, always.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the daughter's little Paso Fino mare, Mystie. She's registered as a perlino, and has been DNA tested for it.

























She really has funky colored eyes. I've never seen eyes like hers in a horse, before...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, she is very pretty!
I have seen that colour of eyes on a Quarter Horse mare that came to my barn a week and a half ago for breeding. She was a cremello though. She was such a pretty mare.


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to agree, my Misty is a very pretty little girl. Yes she has been tested and is a true perlino. the difference between a perlino and a cremello is the cremello has more of a yellow/orange hue to them.


----------



## MysticalIllusion (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I've been reading this thread with interest as a Perlino paint owner. I know it's very confusing with all the newer colors out there and little info. 
Here are some color facts:
Perlino and Cremello horses ALWAYS have blue to hazel eyes, never dark eyes. 
They always have pink skin, no exceptions. 
Perlinos are double dilutes of bays and can have dark cream to tan manes and tails.
Cremellos are double dilutes of a Palomino so must always have white manes and tails.
The only way to truly know the color of the horse in question is to know the color of the mother and father. For the baby to be a Perlino (double dilute bay) both parents have to carry at least one dilute gene. So two of the following dilute colors must be bred together in the correct combination...Buckskin, Palomino, Perlino, Cremello, Smoky cream, Smoky black.

In my humble opinion, I would say the horse in question is a pretty little palomino.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I think Palomino as well.

If he were champange there would be mottled skin around the muzzle, eyes, anus/sheath instead of dark skin as he does.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Cremellos are actually double dilute chestnuts. Palominos are single dilute chestnuts.

Shea, Perlinos are the ones who generally have a more orange colour, especially in their mane/tail. I would've actually guessed Dee's mare to be a Cremello had she not said she'd been tested as a Perlino.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, I can tell you simply by looking at his eye and skin color that he isn't a perlino by no means. A perlino is a double dilute, which means they all have blue eyes and pink skin. The cream gene dilutes both eye color and skin color when in double form. So, I'm going with the bet that he's a really light palomino.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to say palamino....looks the same color as my husbands horse and same color muzzle...I am bettnig that this is what your horse is...perlinos do have pink skin and blue eyes and yours doesn't have neither of them.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oops..i meant palomino 

here is my husbands...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay..well ours is a bit more yellow but she will probably lighten in the summer as it is winter time


----------

